

Our Small Business and the Era of Yet Bigger Government - ojbyrne
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/08/06/our-small-business-and-the-era-of-yet-bigger-government/

======
mattmaroon
"The bigger the government gets, the worse our small business does both in
absolute terms and in terms of our competitive position. Anyone else out there
running a small company with a different story to tell?"

For every aviation school, I imagine there are at least 100 small businesses
right now experiencing the best sales they've ever had in windows, air
conditioning, and anything else that involves the $1,500 tax credit.

